# Accès à l'App Store via Free Mobile horriblement lent



## HellXIoNS (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis bientôt une semaine j'ai remarqué que le chargement des pages dans l'application AppStore sur mon iPhone est très lent quand je suis connecté en 3G avec Free Mobile. Le téléchargement des applications est aussi impacté par ce problème. En Wifi via ma Freebox aucun soucis.

Je pensais au début que j'avais des soucis de lenteur sur l'antenne à laquelle je suis connecté mais en faisant des tests avec l'application SpeedTest j'ai 4750 Kbps en download et 2320 en upload et mon surf sur Internet via Safari est fluide. C'est la même chose sur mon lieu de travail...

J'ai un iPhone 4S sous iOS 5.1.1 Quelqu&#8217;un d'autre aurais le même soucis que moi ?


----------



## HellXIoNS (13 Août 2012)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul : 

http://forum.universfreebox.com/viewtopic.php?p=295161#295161

Si iGénération pouvait se pencher sur la question et médiatisé ce problème pour faire bouger les choses...

Actuellement, l'App Store en 3G est tellement lent qu'il en devient inutilisable !


----------



## HellXIoNS (13 Août 2012)

J'ai fais une vidéo cette après midi pour illustrer ce problème :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xsso4q_free-mobile-et-l-app-store-en-3g_tech


----------



## Gwen (13 Août 2012)

En effet impressionnant.

Étant chez Free, j'ai des ralentissements également, mais pas de cette nature quand même. Pareille en WIFI sur FreeBox, de temps en temps, iTunes rame et je suis obligé d'attendre le lendemain pour l'utiliser. 

Free briderait-il l'accès aux serveurs ApplStore ?


----------



## Larme (13 Août 2012)

iGé a fait une niouze.
Je cherchais ce topic pour te le dire, mais apparemment, pas besoin.

En tout cas, merci de l'avoir signalé.


----------

